# Simple reason why the average nordic mogs the average med



## Lorsss (Jul 8, 2021)

To compare the aesthetics of people with Northern Europe heritage and Southern Europe heritage, one shoud take account of many aspects: 
> distribution of phenotypes in europe (mediterranid, nordid, dinarid....)
> cephalic index and antropologycal ratios
> skin tone, hair color (there are big debates wether fair or light skin, blond, brown or black hair attracts more women)
> etc

but there are two parameters which play a huge role in male attraction

The first fact is that people in northern europe are taller on average 







The image depicts the average body structures of two meds, two nordids and two models

maps from different sources agree on theese stats







A second parameter to compare simply nordic and mediterranean features is eye color. Everyone here knows how blue eyes are rare in Spain, Italy and Greece and how are common in northern and eastern europe
Also everyone knows how blue eyes can literally skyrocket one's appearance.





You are a southern european and want to provide a fullfilling life to your male son? Then you had better breed with an eastern european girl with blue eyes.

meme by redpillatore


----------



## Stare (Jul 8, 2021)

I praise the nordic man


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 8, 2021)

What are Italian men like?


Answer (1 of 7): You can find many different men in Italy. being an italian myself I don’t find easily to date in Italy at all, take your time to understand people, remember that you can get compliments or many compliments from men but you also need to remember that no everyone is nice as you thi...




www.quora.com


----------



## Mr.cope (Jul 8, 2021)

Who cares who mogs when we’re all rotting on this site getting no pussy


----------



## Warlow (Jul 8, 2021)

Mr.cope said:


> Who cares who mogs when we’re all rotting on this site getting no pussy


says the big schlonged, very tall, white chad


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 8, 2021)

i tried german vs italian tinder experiment and german guy totally destroyed italian

this forum is mostly curry thats why med is considered ideal

copemax.org


----------



## pizza (Jul 8, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> To compare the aesthetics of people with Northern Europe heritage and Southern Europe heritage, one shoud take account of many aspects:
> > distribution of phenotypes in europe (mediterranid, nordid, dinarid....)
> > cephalic index and antropologycal ratios
> > skin tone, hair color (there are big debates wether fair or light skin, blond, brown or black hair attracts more women)
> ...



the eyes of after on the video are too clear,need be more black


----------



## Forever8 (Jul 8, 2021)

nordic women fetishize mediterranian men


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 8, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> i tried german vs italian tinder experiment and german guy totally destroyed italian
> 
> this forum is mostly curry thats why med is considered ideal
> 
> copemax.org


The blonde german guy was objectively more attractive than the italian. Try a guy who looks like this out:


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 8, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> The blonde german guy was objectively more attractive than the italian. Try a guy who looks like this out:



People think he’s an Indian tho...


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 8, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> People think he’s an Indian tho...
> View attachment 1216089


keep barking you bipolar disorder patient 
asians mog all


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 9, 2021)

Forever8 said:


> nordic women fetishize mediterranian men


Literally true, all the women I’ve been with in the last 2 years have all had blonde hair blue eyes and said they loved my brown eyes and dark features. I have very light skin though so the contrast looks great. People tell me I’d look even better with blue eyes but I disagree. Regardless I’ve considered Yeuxclairs surgery to change my eye color for the contrast but unlike most of you I actually like my brown eyes

I think it’s because Mediterranean is the most “exotic” you can get while still being essentially white. White features, dark color with light skin, slightly bigger eyes which some girls like and some don’t, I think women would also really love Latinos a lot more too but they are very short on average so that’s probably why not. Mediterraneans average 5’9 to 5’10 which is not a halo not a failo so while they are inch or two max shorter than Germans or Swedes they also still make their way into Nordic women’s hearts. Being 6’1” and med features means I’ve escaped the biggest downside of being med


----------



## ugly-but-optimistic (Jul 9, 2021)

how can you say blue eyes are objectively superior ?

i've been with girls of various eye colours and like brown more

this is much more of a social or personal choice

since eye colour isn't linked to any other gene, or at least any that would improve fitness


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 9, 2021)

Forever8 said:


> nordic women fetishize mediterranian men


cope
the only thing they fetishize is bbc and arabs


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Bullshit

I agree that Nordic women > med women

But med chads mog nordic chads

The reason is that dark features are ideal on a man, because dark colors are considered more intimidating and give a badboy look
Being black is top of intimidating but that's too much for many women, the ideal is a tanned white man with black hair

If you hear western women speaking of their ideal type of men, they always say

Tall, DARK and handsome

Where dark doesn't mean black or curry, it means tanned white man with dark hair
Literally Gandy or Morrone
I could link an episode of Love Island Uk where every girl speak of tall dark and handsome



Now, someone could say that I'm coping because I'm italian
But let's look at this

I KNOW a lot of italians that went to Germany or Sweden and slay women there
I've seen with my eyes nordic tourists getting picked up by italian chads at the beach or at the disco

But I've never seen a nordic tourist picking up italian girls
If you know some nordic man that came in Italy and slayed, let me know. I don't know anybody.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Bullshit
> 
> I agree that Nordic women > med women
> 
> ...


what you think of https://looksmax.org/threads/simple...rdic-mogs-the-average-med.372157/post-6152018


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

its hard being the average med


----------



## Crustaciouse_ (Jul 9, 2021)

The med cope has always been mainly pushed by curries who think they can fraud as med and slay.
The reality is that meds and eastern Europeans are absolute subhumans who look like a missing link next to the average nordic


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jul 9, 2021)

Crustaciouse_ said:


> The med cope has always been mainly pushed by curries who think they can fraud as med and slay.


i agree, but if they can become med and gl they really will slay



Crustaciouse_ said:


> The reality is that meds and eastern Europeans are absolute subhumans who look like a missing link next to the average nordic


indeed


----------



## Crustaciouse_ (Jul 9, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> i agree, but if they can become med and gl they really will slay
> 
> 
> indeed


Meds cannot slay for shit. It's all a cope.
I'm a med and when I went to Montenegro I was getting tetra mogged by the slav Serbs there.
I'm 5'11 but 95% of those niggas height mogged me somehow. Jfl even slavs mogg meds


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Crustaciouse_ said:


> Meds cannot slay for shit


Cope, italians and spaniards slay all over the world
Not everybody ofc
You have to be above average looking ofc, race alone means NOTHING

Look >>> race



Where are you from btw?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Cope, italians and spaniards slay all over the world
> Not everybody ofc
> You have to be above average looking ofc, race alone means NOTHING
> 
> ...


any proof
inb4 michele morrone


----------



## Preston (Jul 9, 2021)

Meds with coloured eyes can look very good.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Meds with coloured eyes can look very good.


yeah they're the only ones who get lusted by women


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> any proof
> inb4 michele morrone


I personally see it as 
good looking med>good looking nordic
average nordic>average med
both mog though since european and have no ethnic failo unless sicilian or some shit jfl.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> To compare the aesthetics of people with Northern Europe heritage and Southern Europe heritage, one shoud take account of many aspects:
> > distribution of phenotypes in europe (mediterranid, nordid, dinarid....)
> > cephalic index and antropologycal ratios
> > skin tone, hair color (there are big debates wether fair or light skin, blond, brown or black hair attracts more women)
> ...



Meds are not gl nordics are not gl too central europe is mostly better looking at males germany,england


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I personally see it as
> good looking med>good looking nordic
> average nordic>average med
> both mog though since european and have no ethnic failo unless sicilian or some shit jfl.


ok but @Biggdink thread debunked this already


----------



## Preston (Jul 9, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> yeah they're the only ones who get lusted by women


Mariano Di Vaio, Michael Morrone etc. The only pre requisite is you must look distinctly white.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> ok but @Biggdink thread debunked this already


he picked a htn italian and a literal nordic chad, idk what else I have to say. Having black hair does not compensate for the difference that is HTN and chad 

also jfl at believing at anything that bipolar disorder patient says


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Mariano Di Vaio, Michael Morrone etc. The only pre requisite is you must look distinctly white.


ok that's it?
i read mariano di vaio simped for 8 months to get his gf


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> he picked a htn italian and a literal nordic chad, idk what else I have to say. Having black hair does not compensate for the difference that is HTN and chad
> 
> also jfl at believing at anything that bipolar disorder patient says


bro the med slightly mogged the nordic psl only wise imo


----------



## Preston (Jul 9, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> ok that's it?
> i read mariano di vaio simped for 8 months to get his gf


Either way most psl gods are north Atlantids. Which is a mix between Nordic and Meds.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> bro the med slightly mogged the nordic psl only wise imo


he did not mog him psl wise, i'm sorry to say idk what you thought
regardless that bipolar disorder patient legit trolls and gaslights this forum jfl.


----------



## Crustaciouse_ (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Cope, italians and spaniards slay all over the world
> Not everybody ofc
> You have to be above average looking ofc, race alone means NOTHING
> 
> ...


Bro come on, Italians and Spaniards arent slaying, that's why Italy has 5 incel forums.
And dont say "they slay when they go to northern European countries", because by that logic so do pitch black Africans. It's just be exotic theory in action.
I'm Analbanian


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Either way most psl gods are north Atlantids. Which is a mix between Nordic and Meds.


Atlanto Med and North Atlantids, the best phenotype. agreed


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Either way most psl gods are north Atlantids. Which is a mix between Nordic and Meds.


no it's celtic not med black hair doesn't mean med


----------



## Preston (Jul 9, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> no it's celtic not med black hair doesn't mean med


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Crustaciouse_ said:


> Bro come on, Italians and Spaniards arent slaying, that's why Italy has 5 incel forums.
> And dont say "they slay when they go to northern European countries", because by that logic so do pitch black Africans. It's just be exotic theory in action.
> I'm Analbanian


Italians gets women both in nordic countries and ethnic countries like Asia 
Only in Italy we struggle 
Because italian women have highest standards of the world 

Do you know some nordic tourist that slayed italian girls? Nobody comes to Italy and slay easily


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Atlanto Med and North Atlantids, the best phenotype. agreed
> View attachment 1216164


You nigger


----------



## Crustaciouse_ (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Nobody comes to Italy and slay easily


Except for Africans


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Italians gets women both in nordic countries and ethnic countries like Asia
> Only in Italy we struggle
> Because italian women have highest standards of the world
> 
> Do you know some nordic tourist that slayed italian girls? Nobody comes to Italy and slay easily


At least in my environment, meds have mogged for a while. Probably some conquistador fetish but not many girls like blonde guys here unless they're obviously good looking, good looking is it's own race.


----------



## Crustaciouse_ (Jul 9, 2021)

Also idk about Italy but I know brits go on vacation to Spain and slay Spanish hoes


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

Haven said:


> You nigger


i like triggering you  
also bomer is daleo + NA by apricity.


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> i like triggering you
> also bomer is daleo + NA by apricity.


He have a north atlantid effect but too little he can pass faelid there is no pure phenothypes nowaday


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Atlanto Med and North Atlantids, the best phenotype. agreed
> View attachment 1216164


I agree that north Atlantid mogs Med 
It's the best pheno 
But med is 2nd


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> To compare the aesthetics of people with Northern Europe heritage and Southern Europe heritage, one shoud take account of many aspects:
> > distribution of phenotypes in europe (mediterranid, nordid, dinarid....)
> > cephalic index and antropologycal ratios
> > skin tone, hair color (there are big debates wether fair or light skin, blond, brown or black hair attracts more women)
> ...



This is a real eastern european phenothype


----------



## Crustaciouse_ (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Italians gets women both in nordic countries and ethnic countries like Asia
> Only in Italy we struggle
> Because italian women have highest standards of the world
> 
> Do you know some nordic tourist that slayed italian girls? Nobody comes to Italy and slay easily


Bro do Italians have a similar virgin/incel shaming culture like America does?
Like if a guy is buying nice clothes and cars but is not seen with any girls, will people say "hes compensating"?


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> I agree that north Atlantid mogs Med
> It's the best pheno
> But med is 2nd


North atlantid is a htn phenothype


----------



## Haven (Jul 9, 2021)

Max chad lite


----------



## Hombremacho (Jul 9, 2021)

Cope. Meds look dark triad, the only failo is the eyes. Medsmogs.


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Crustaciouse_ said:


> Bro do Italians have a similar virgin/incel shaming culture like America does?
> Like if a guy is buying nice clothes and cars but is not seen with any girls, will people say "hes compensating"?


Yes, I think it's common this mentality in the West


----------



## Preston (Jul 9, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> no it's celtic not med black hair doesn't mean med


Who do u think mog then?


----------



## Preston (Jul 9, 2021)

Crustaciouse_ said:


> Meds cannot slay for shit. It's all a cope.
> I'm a med and when I went to Montenegro I was getting tetra mogged by the slav Serbs there.
> I'm 5'11 but 95% of those niggas height mogged me somehow. Jfl even slavs mogg meds


Just ignore all the studies theory















https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.thelocal.it/20140725/italian-men-europes-hottest-survey/%3famp











HOT CONTINENT: Who are the sexiest Europeans? | The Week UK


More than 50,000 men and women asked which nationality they would pick for a romantic night out



www.google.com













Italian Men Voted Best Looking in the World - Hardcore Italians


Based on an international survey on what makes men attractive, Italian men are considered the most handsome in the entire world!




hardcoreitalians.blog






@gamma @volcelfatcel @JustMewbrah @AcneScars Thots?


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Who do u think mog then?


i didn't say north atlantid is bad probably one of the best if not the best but i would also include nordic (eg chris hemsworth, don't know which exact phenotype he has i think it's nordic)


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Italians gets women both in nordic countries and ethnic countries like Asia
> Only in Italy we struggle
> Because italian women have highest standards of the world
> 
> Do you know some nordic tourist that slayed italian girls? Nobody comes to Italy and slay easily


Italy is literally a sex paradise for north euros





italians are basically Indians 

do you really think Indians can slay ?? Most real meds (not curries) actually agree that med is worst european pheno 

Muh med is literally a curry wet dream 

only white looking Italians are slayers which is rare


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Just ignore all the studies theory
> 
> View attachment 1216178
> View attachment 1216179
> ...


bro all these studies are bs
i've also seen pakistani men voted the sexiest in the world
also i've seen irish voted BOTH the hottest and the ugliest JFL
also how come the results are not reflected irl


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

Crustaciouse_ said:


> Bro come on, Italians and Spaniards arent slaying, that's why Italy has 5 incel forums.
> And dont say "they slay when they go to northern European countries", because by that logic so do pitch black Africans. It's just be exotic theory in action.
> I'm Analbanian


Blacks and Italians slay low quality girls


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> At least in my environment, meds have mogged for a while. Probably some conquistador fetish but not many girls like blonde guys here unless they're obviously good looking, good looking is it's own race.


Girls lie 
They say they prefer meds but if a Brad Pitt look alike walked into your favela all the Latinas are gonna drop their panties


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Girls lie
> They say they prefer meds but if a Brad Pitt look alike walked into your favela all the Latinas are gonna drop their panties


whats ur point
good looking = good looking
and i dont live in a favela either you bipolar disorder patient, the quality of life i have is better than that curry shithole you have in canada with that faggot of a PM trudeau jfl.

good looking is its own race.


----------



## Preston (Jul 9, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> bro all these studies are bs
> i've also seen pakistani men voted the sexiest in the world
> also i've seen irish voted BOTH the hottest and the ugliest JFL
> also how come the results are not reflected irl





Biggdink said:


> Blacks and Italians slay low quality girls


What about this then?










Dark lookz (Final Nail in the coffin)


The Darker The Mane, The More Powerful The Lion First girl on snap (i know her) Other girls Dark lookz = 3 Nordcuck = 0 On Yubo Girl 1 Girl 2 Dark lookz = 2 nordcuck = 0 Other girls didnt reply and one called me a fag Moving on to different app now Girl 1 Girl 2...




looksmax.org


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Italy is literally a sex paradise for north euros


Ok so why nobody here knows a nordic tourist that came in Italy and slayed italian girls?

While nordic girls come to the italian beaches every summer and gets railed by italian chads?


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> whats ur point
> good looking = good looking
> and i dont live in a favela either you bipolar disorder patient
> 
> good looking is its own race.


Is Ryan gosling good looking ? He’s a normie and he was sex symbol 

all the white and ethnic girls at my school used to post pics of him and leave thirsty comments 

show me a normie Italian man who’s a sex symbol


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ok so why nobody here knows a nordic tourist that came in Italy and slayed italian girls?
> 
> While nordic girls come to the italian beaches every summer and gets railed by italian chads?


Only white Italian chads*** (aka Germans from north italy) 

and lmao what are you talking about ? Med women are sluts for Nordic men, there are even normie memes about it


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> What about this then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's a known ethnic coper bro idk how valid the results are


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> he's a known ethnic coper bro idk how valid the results are


Lol that guy is a fucking Pakistani

Pakis think they’re Italians... that’s enough proof Italian pheno sucks


----------



## Preston (Jul 9, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> he's a known ethnic coper bro idk how valid the results are


Idk man. Italians with coloured eyes have almost ideal colouring and pheno. Its delusional to say they can't slay tbh.


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Only white Italian chads*** (aka Germans from north italy)


I'm from north italy and would like to agree with you but southern italians have appeal too (even if they're shorter compared to us from the north)



Biggdink said:


> and lmao what are you talking about ? Med women are sluts for Nordic men, there are even normie memes about it


No way biggdink
It's other way around 

*Women from nordic countries do SEXUAL TOURISM in Southern Europe,* latin America and Africa, they go there to take cocks 





Source??








Female sex tourism - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





@volcelfatcel @PrestonYnot brutal truth for Biggdink...women come from Canada too


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Idk man. Italians with coloured eyes have almost ideal colouring and pheno. Its delusional to say they can't slay tbh.
> 
> View attachment 1216192
> View attachment 1216193
> View attachment 1216195


None of them look curry/arab like most Italians 
Probably mixed with Germans


----------



## AcneScars (Jul 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Just ignore all the studies theory
> 
> View attachment 1216178
> View attachment 1216179
> ...


I think Nordics and other white races mog Meds on average, but the highest appeal white men are Meds.

So for average men, Nordic > Med
But for Chads, Med > Nordic


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Idk man. Italians with coloured eyes have almost ideal colouring and pheno. Its delusional to say they can't slay tbh.
> 
> View attachment 1216192
> View attachment 1216193
> View attachment 1216195


they probably do and their phenotype is atlanto-med but the average mediterranean doesn't have colored eyes


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> I'm from north italy and would like to agree with you but southern italians have appeal too (even if they're shorter compared to us from the north)
> 
> 
> No way biggdink
> ...


These are 40 year old women 

I’ve seen these videos 

women after 30 will date anything with a dick


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> I KNOW a lot of italians that went to Germany or Sweden and slay women there
> I've seen with my eyes nordic tourists getting picked up by italian chads at the beach or at the disco


what color are the Italian chads eyes


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> These are 40 year old women
> 
> I’ve seen these videos
> 
> women after 30 will date anything with a dick


they are old hags that go in med countries to tan and have sex


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

Muh 40 year old Stacy sex tourists @gamma 

you really think an attractive girl will go anywhere else to get sex ? Even attractive guys don’t do that


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> These are 40 year old women
> 
> I’ve seen these videos
> 
> women after 30 will date anything with a dick


Cope, they could easily fuck men from their country but instead they travel to take cocks

Reminder that italians have 6.2 inches dick on AVERAGE, more than blacks form Nigeria


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

idk how you have the energy to debate against forum bipolar disorder patient @Biggdink 
@gamma but good luck I legit cannot be fucked anymore tbh 

All I'll say 
Tall, *DARK,* Handsome (not curries because they are not tall nor handsome)


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> what color are the Italian chads eyes


Brown or green 
Blue is rarer


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Cope, they could easily fuck men from their country but instead they travel to take cocks
> 
> Reminder that italians have 6.2 inches dick on AVERAGE, more than blacks form Nigeria
> 
> View attachment 1216198


This is what sex tourists look like , bruh that data isn’t even legit


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> idk how you have the energy to debate against forum bipolar disorder patient @Biggdink
> @gamma but good luck I legit cannot be fucked anymore tbh
> 
> All I'll say
> Tall, *DARK,* Handsome (not curries because they are not tall nor handsome)


Dark = dark blonde


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Dark = dark blonde


ok bpd patient tall light and handsome


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> ok bpd patient tall light and handsome


Light lookz keep winning 

bruh but for real there are lots of Italians in usa, why aren’t they sex symbol like blonde or North Atlantid guys ?

Only one I can remember is Rambo but probably bcz of his body ... and he’s whiter than most Italians


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> what color are the Italian chads eyes


light brown is kind of a mogger color ngl you have brownpilled me a bit on eye color


----------



## Preston (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Light lookz keep winning
> 
> bruh but for real there are lots of Italians in usa, why aren’t they sex symbol like blonde or North Atlantid guys ?
> 
> Only one I can remember is Rambo but probably bcz of his body ... and he’s whiter than most Italians


Michael Morrone, George Clooney, Johnny depp,Tom cruise. Many more but most of them are atlanto -meds tho.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Light lookz keep winning
> 
> bruh but for real there are lots of Italians in usa, why aren’t they sex symbol like blonde or North Atlantid guys ?
> 
> Only one I can remember is Rambo but probably bcz of his body ... and he’s whiter than most Italians


I think it's because most people that immigrate to na are the southern italians that look like inbred Arabs, Arabs on average look horrible. Atlanto meds look solid but they stay in europe


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Michael Morrone, George Clooney, Johnny depp,Tom cruise. Many more but they are atlanto -meds tho.


Only cloony looks Italian 
Moronne isn’t really a sex symbol 

cruise looks British with dark hair


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Tall, *DARK,* Handsome





















@Biggdink look, this is what western girls want

Inb4 currylets


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I think it's because most people that immigrate to na are the southern italians that look like inbred Arabs, Arabs on average look horrible. Atlanto meds look solid but they stay in europe


No not really, many in Canada are actually from central Italy ... still Canadians like gosling and Ryan Reynolds are sex symbols but not any Italian


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> View attachment 1216205
> View attachment 1216206
> View attachment 1216208
> View attachment 1216209
> ...


Gandy is white 

all others are smv mogged by guys like gosling


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> light brown is kind of a mogger color ngl you have brownpilled me a bit on eye color


Indeed. It looks harmonious on faces. As long as you have a good eye area.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> View attachment 1216205
> View attachment 1216206
> View attachment 1216208
> View attachment 1216209
> ...


Riccardo Scarmacio is underrated from that John wick movie. Very good looking and thirsted
Lorenzo Zurzolo
Pietro Boselli
Marlon Brando
Etc.


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

Di caprio is only Italian sex symbol in west and he doesn’t even look Italian... looks German 
@gamma @volcelfatcel


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Gandy is white
> 
> all others are smv mogged by guys like gosling


Gandy frauds med with tanning and dying hair black or very dark brown


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Riccardo Scarmacio is underrated from that John wick movie. Very good looking and thirsted
> Lorenzo Zurzolo
> Pietro Boselli
> Marlon Brando
> Etc.


Brando isn’t Italian 🤦🏻‍♂️
Boseli and zurzolo don’t even look Italian.. German rape babies


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Gandy is white



Meds are whites too 
Gandy have darker skin than Dellisola after all the tan


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Meds are whites too
> Gandy have darker skin than Dellisola after all the tan
> 
> View attachment 1216224


Gandy doesn’t look curry like Italians... he’s tanned , Italians are brown


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Brando isn’t Italian 🤦🏻‍♂️
> Boseli and zurzolo don’t even look Italian.. German rape babies


Brando has some Italian heritage though. 
Well nigga if you consider northern italians not Italian anymore idk what to say


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Gandy doesn’t look curry like Italians... he’s tanned , Italians are brown


I just can't be fucked anymore you can argue with gamma. I'm getting my facial hair laser surgery tomorrow and a lefort -6 for a flat maxilla


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Boseli and zurzolo don’t even look Italian.. German rape babies





Biggdink said:


> Gandy doesn’t look curry like Italians... he’s tanned , Italians are brown


Northern italians are very similar to southern germans and swiss
Come to Milan, you'll see with your eyes


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

Italian girls are hard for Italian guys but dating ugly ass dravidians wtf ?? I mean it makes sense when they slut it up for Nordics but wtf is this @gamma 

This proves Italians are more incel than Indians wtf


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Northern italians are very similar to southern germans and swiss
> Come to Milan, you'll see with your eyes


Yea cuz many of them are Germans 

I watched Italian show Netflix 
Half of the north Italians (light ones) have german roots in the show


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Italian girls are hard for Italian guys but dating ugly ass dravidians wtf ?? I mean it makes sense when they slut it up for Nordics but wtf is this @gamma
> 
> This proves Italians are more incel than Indians wtf
> View attachment 1216233


Keep cherrypicking


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Half of the north Italians (light ones) have german roots in the show


So?? A lot of southern italians have arab blood, that's why they're darker
Italy has been conquered by germans, french etc in the past so people here are very different


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Keep cherrypicking
> View attachment 1216234


Asian = slayer
Curry = slayer
Looks theory = dead
Biggdink = bipolar disorder



@looksmaxxer234 @Biggdink @AlexAP @Chadeep


----------



## .👽. (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Bullshit
> 
> I agree that Nordic women > med women
> 
> ...


no bro many women explicitly don't like Southern Europeans, even if hes a chad. its like me, i don't like asian girls, even if shes stacy. just not attractive


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Asian = slayer
> Curry = slayer
> Looks theory = dead
> Biggdink = bipolar disorder
> ...


He switches from "curries slay" to "only aryans slay"


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> no bro many women explicitly don't like Southern Europeans, even if hes a chad. its like me, i don't like asian girls, even if shes stacy. just not attractive


Ofc not every girl is the same 

Some girls prefer blonde men, majority prefer tall, dark (hair) and handsome


----------



## .👽. (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Ofc not every girl is the same
> 
> Some girls prefer blonde men, majority prefer tall, dark (hair) and handsome


yea dark hair is optimal but being a south European is more than that. darker skin and shit


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> yea dark hair is optimal but being a south European is more than that. darker skin and shit


It depends 
On average, yes. Some of them have light skin
This is a 100% *sicilian* male model




Is he too dark?
@Biggdink will say currylet


----------



## .👽. (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> It depends
> On average, yes. Some of them have light skin
> This is a 100% *sicilian* male model
> View attachment 1216245
> ...


ive seen girls call meeks too dark bro ded srs


----------



## gamma (Jul 9, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> ive seen girls call meeks too dark bro ded srs


Well Meeks is half black
Italians and spaniards are considered part of the white race


----------



## Chadeep (Jul 9, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Italian girls are hard for Italian guys but dating ugly ass dravidians wtf ?? I mean it makes sense when they slut it up for Nordics but wtf is this @gamma
> 
> This proves Italians are more incel than Indians wtf
> View attachment 1216233


Med slayer


----------



## Crustaciouse_ (Jul 9, 2021)

The absolute STATE of Medcels!!!
Niggas think it's still 1,000BC and they are slaying around the globe with caesar and alexander the great.
These niggas literally getting cucked by pitch black dravidians that would be lynched in their home countries for being too brown


----------



## loksr (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> Cope, they could easily fuck men from their country but instead they travel to take cocks
> 
> Reminder that italians have 6.2 inches dick on AVERAGE, more than blacks form Nigeria
> 
> View attachment 1216198


Don’t use that pic it’s literally just made up numbers for actual cucks to jack off to, no studies were done

also, I’m not med but I’m white with dark hair and light brown eyes and every time a girl is into me there’s a VERY good chance that she’s blonde haired and blue eyed, so I would buy that they like meds


----------



## Lorsss (Jul 9, 2021)

gamma said:


> So?? A lot of southern italians have arab blood, that's why they're darker
> Italy has been conquered by germans, french etc in the past so people here are very different



Antropologics experts and blackpill theorists have already talked about this issue, the truth is the genetics of native italians has remained the same since pre-roman times.
Excluding modern migrations and current white race replacement, there has never been a mass-migration in Italian peninsula.

Two significant migrations are:
> Ostrogoth invasion of Italy and Illyria, when an army of german mercenaries seized the power of Western Roman empire in 476 A.D. (at that time western roman empire consisted of Italy and Illyria)

> Longobard occupation of Italy of 550 A.D., when 300k german soldiers gained most of Italian territories from Eastern Roman Empire

What about Arabs? They raided and occupied coasts of the whole Southern France and western italian sea, but they only penetrated in Sicily in 900 A.D.
finally arabs got kicked by normans in 1000 A.D. who estabilished a feudal kingdom in Sicily.

As regards Normans, also in this case, they were a mercenary army, not a people who is trying to mass-migrate to replace an ethnicity.


----------



## dnrd (Jul 20, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> To compare the aesthetics of people with Northern Europe heritage and Southern Europe heritage, one shoud take account of many aspects:
> > distribution of phenotypes in europe (mediterranid, nordid, dinarid....)
> > cephalic index and antropologycal ratios
> > skin tone, hair color (there are big debates wether fair or light skin, blond, brown or black hair attracts more women)
> ...



just be north atlantid theory and get the best of both


----------



## 1046190 (Sep 14, 2021)

The idea that nordic men beat med men on average is peak cope. Meds are first place. Don’t take it hard though. Someone has to be a second best.


----------

